# Pussers dad



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Some may have noticed pusser has been absent of late, well sadly his father died New Years day, I have had several pm’s from pusser and understandably feels unable at this present time to post. 

The reason I’m writing this, is someone may ask where our friend is and rather than explain within a post, I thought it best that we, as his extended family, would like to express our sympathy to pusser and all his family.

Pusser did not say what his dad died of, neither did I ask, as I was quite shaken by the sad news. Pusser has talked a lot about his dad to me and I cannot remember anything that could lead to his dad passing away.

From the times pusser and I have spoken about his dad, I have learned that his dad was a fine man, independent and proud. 

My thoughts and that of my family are with you pusser and to all you’re family at this sad time. They say time will ease the hurt you feel, but you and family will never forget you’re dad, which is the way should be.

Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a terrible time of year for the elderly - so many of them pass away during the winter months.

If you get to read this, Pusser, our thoughts are with you and your family.

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

our thoughts are with Pusser

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you, Puss.

Dave


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family pusser.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Same here Pusser


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your Sad loss Pusser, our thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Our wishes to you and your family Pusser



stew and shona


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for leting us know about that Rob, I'm sure that everyone on this site feels for Pusser at this time.

Please accept our deepest condolencies Pusser, It's hard to lose someone so close. I'm sure that when you read this thread you'll appreciate that we were all thinking of you.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Deepest sympathy to you and your family

TheOggies (Chris & Chris)


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you Pusser and your family at what is a very traumatic time.

Both Janet and me lost our parents a long time ago but we can remember just what you will be going through at the moment, but as time passes the pain lessens.

Your stories have made many of us laugh through the forum and hope that you will return to your former self by the help of all our mates at MHF

Bill and Janet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Puss dear John and I are both thinking of you.



Jacquie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Rob for letting us know. This will make it easier for Pusser I'm sure.

To lose a parent is always a dreadful loss; at this time of the year and to have it happen unexpectedly is even worse. My sympathies are with Pusser and his family.

G


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your father Puss, Its always a huge loss of someone so close.

Best Wishes at this difficult time.
Dave


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know Rob.

Our deepest sympathy to you and your family Pusser at this sorrowfull time.

Jed & Jean Foster


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of you loss pusser.
best wishes from 
Matt and Mitch


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family pusser.

Steve & Jan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Your'e in our thoughts Pusser, Our fond respects to you and yours

mandy and dave


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

At this sad time our thought and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Heartfelt condolences to you and your family pusser.
Norman and Kay


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Our heartfelt sympathies to you and Heather at this very sad time
You are in our thoughts and prayers 

George and Angie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

How sad. I'm so sorry my friend.

When we hear of a death which touches us we are reminded of our own frailty.
Our thoughts are with you.

Gillian


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news,we are thinking of you at this sad time.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi pusser sorry to hear news i lost my mother 3 xmas ago
on the 23rd dec once again sorry for you

ray and vicky


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Pusser.
Death of you father is truly great loss.
Good wishes and strength to you and your family

Drifter


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Deepest condolances
nige & sheree


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

What more to add except that we are all thinking of you and what you must be feeling right now. Wishing you strength and happy memories through the sadness.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Deepest sympathies Pusser.thinking of you and your family at this sad time.
Jeff and Teresa


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear of this sad news. 

Condolences to you, Heather and family.

Anne


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Our condolences to you and your family. The lost of a loved one is devastating whether we're expecting it or not.

regards

Arizona


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I’m so sorry to hear about your father’s passing. You have my deepest sympathies.

mike


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fondest thoughts and deepest condolences to you Puss....

Thinking of you all at this difficult time!

Linda xxx


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I know Pusser no more than I know his posts but he really does come over as a nice guy - no doubt a result of a good upbringing from a thoroughly decent Dad, whom he has lost.

Chin up matey - I lost my old fellah just over 6 years ago well before his time at 66 (and I just peered over at his picture as I typed this)

We will, genuinely, think of you :no emoticon for this kind of thing: 

Paul and Alison


----------



## 97620 (Feb 8, 2006)

our thoughts are with you at this sad time , sincere condolences from Keith and sandra .


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Rob, thanks for letting us know.

Pusser, we have missed you, so sorry to hear of your sad loss.
Take care.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I too send my condolences to Pusser. 

From August 2005 till December 2005, 5 members of my family died, my husband, my brother-in-law, my cousin, and just before Christmas last year, my sister-in-law and my father. I have continued to receive support from many, many people, some of who I hardly knew before suffering these losses. 

It is at times of bereavement that one treasures the words of comfort given by family, friends and aquantances. I do hope Pusser feels this when he reads the messages posted here.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for such kind and thoughtful messages and I am truly overwhelmed by them all. Some time after the funeral I will of course want to tell you about my Dad and how and why all this happened.

There are many things in his life and at the end of it that I should be comforted by but the bottom line is I am just so sad simply because he is dead.

It has been a roller coaster of emotions for me and still some to go when I go back to Devon next week.

One thing that is glaringly obvious to me is that I have been using and thinking of the word love somewhat flippantly all my life. Only now have I realised the potence and the extreme power of this emotion and see those I love in a brand new light.

Thank you all so much for sympathies and I do not really want to post anymore until after the funeral when hopefully I will get my act together.

If anyone knows of a good limescale remover please pm. I need to get my cheeks sparkling again.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser
Please accept our sincere condolances at this time of loss mate. I lost mine 35 years ago but still remember him and your news brought a tear matey.....
Best foot forward and I do have a mainbrace that needs splicing if it is of any help....

Keith & Sharon


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sincere Condolences from both of us, we both lost our Dads as well, Tonys 14 years ago and mine 12 years ago, we still feel our great loss as if it was yesterday, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, take care, Anne & Tony.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

So sorry to hear about your Dad's sudden departure from our world. 

I honestly believe that there is a heaven, and as it is a place where all the good folks go, that'll do for me, when my date and time comes up.

For someone who has given us so much laughter, it seems so unfair that you should have to suffer such sorrow.

Accept the support of those close to you, and we will all look forward to hearing from you.................when it's the right time, for you.

On behalf of Rita and I,

Be brave and take care.

Jock


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> If anyone knows of a good limescale remover please pm. I need to get my cheeks sparkling again


Still making us laugh, even at a time like this.

Our sincerest condolences to you Pusser, we all miss your input on here, but theres no rush, come back to a warm welcome from all your friends when you're good and ready.

Pete & Judy


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Knowing Pusser's quirky sense of humour I hope I will raise a smile by mentioning that I have just been obliged to renew my subscription in order to be able to add my condolences.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Trust Pusser to make us smile and cry at the same time. 

Time will heal some of the sadness, but the love and the memories will take over. Bear up until then.

Thinking of you and look forward to welcoming you back when you are ready.

Sue and Liam


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Sincere condolences to you and your family, Pusser.

IH


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Pusser's Dad*

Deepest Sympathies at this sad time, to all the family.

Colin R......


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sympathy and Best wishes Pusser


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

You have my deepest sympathies Pusser, I have been through it too and no words really help, only time and eventually your happy memories of your father.
Take care
Lynda x


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

My thoughts are with you & your family.

The whole of MHF are with you.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yooohooo Zebby. I'm back .....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Puss. Forgot this one.

Now closed as requested.

Dave


----------

